# Volatility statistics?



## Johnson (6 August 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find stats on volatility?
Thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 December 2012)

*Re: Volatility*



Johnson said:


> Does anyone know where I can find stats on volatility?
> Thanks




Sorry for the delay in replying, Johnson, your nightly check for a reply, since August 2004, is appreciated I am sure by Joe.

When I read your post I had difficulty in understanding your question. A bit like asking how long is a piece of string.

Nonetheless when I look at volatility worldwide I look at the VIX.

Via Yahoo.

Free.

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=%5EVIX

Our boffins will interpret it for you.

For me when it's high I'm scared.

gg


----------



## systematic (18 December 2012)

*Re: Volatility*

Crikey, I hope the OP wasn't holding their breath!

Just an addition, as I was recently reading a study using the VIX (which is just one type of volatility measure) in simple models (or systems) in an "on/off" manner with great success.  

I see a lot of people these days talking about "going to cash" type systems (in my opinion, the appeal has a lot to do with the GFC still being felt), and why not?  Worth exploring.....

Whilst I'm undecided about using such tools as, "sell the portfolio" indicators, I am interested in using them as "permission to buy" indicators.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 December 2012)

*Re: Volatility*



systematic said:


> Crikey, I hope the OP wasn't holding their breath!
> 
> Just an addition, as I was recently reading a study using the VIX (which is just one type of volatility measure) in simple models (or systems) in an "on/off" manner with great success.
> 
> ...




Thanks systematic.

"Permission to buy" encapsulates the Vix for me. 

A good concept.

gg


----------

